# please help me , I need information about my bike ( swarthmore by murray )



## frankquin (Mar 24, 2012)

I have a swarthmore by murray the only numbers that I found in the bicycle are N46440X98392906 . the bicycle is mint conditions , look like brand new , I think it is a 60's model because it look like a murray " le mans" model but I'm not sure . please somebody help me with this information.


----------



## rhenning (Mar 24, 2012)

Pictures please.  Roger


----------



## Pipo CoCson (Aug 22, 2012)

*maybe it can help this sites sir *

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?7014-Murray-serial-number-project&highlight=murray

http://murrayeliminatormusclebikes.yuku.com/topic/9/1957-Murray-catalog#.UDKTN6NRBQE


----------



## JOEL (Aug 23, 2012)

Swarthmore was a small department store chain.


----------

